# Sage Oracle, can not remove tamper nut after removing tamper fan PLEASE HELP



## shah118 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi all,

Had an issue where my machine was dosing 24grams and I wanted to reduce this to 22g.

So i twisted the tamper fan anti clockwise, the shaft came off, perfect. Loosened the bolt and twisted down a few turns, re tightened bolt and then put back together. Got 20 grams of coffee all good! UNTIL I then switched to single basket and could not grind. Tamper fan was sliding against the single basket as it is too low.

So logically, next step is to adjust to make the tamper fan higher right?

EXCEPT, I cannot remove the shaft, the fan come off easy with the magnet, but the shaft is stuck, have tried for hours pulling down, twisting no luck. instead when i twist anticlockwise the motor turns too.

Saw a few people have this issue but no clear explanation as to how it was fixed!

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Use a spanner or preferably a socket on the squared end and turn the same way as removing the fan, a light tap on the spanner / socket drive will release it. Use the Allen key to unlock the grub screw.


----------



## shah118 (Jul 9, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Use a spanner or preferably a socket on the squared end and turn the same way as removing the fan, a light tap on the spanner / socket drive will release it. Use the Allen key to unlock the grub screw.


 Thanks for the kind advice.

Mine is a rectangle socket as opposed to square so dont have anything that fits.

I will buy some pliers and try using that as above.

Thanks


----------



## shah118 (Jul 9, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Use a spanner or preferably a socket on the squared end and turn the same way as removing the fan, a light tap on the spanner / socket drive will release it. Use the Allen key to unlock the grub screw.


 This did not work sadly.

No matter what I do the shaft part does not come off.

Have an appointment booked with a Sage approved repairer.

Will let you know what they say


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it came off readily the first time, what is different now ? Did you cross thread it when replacing it ? was it tighter when you replaced it ?

Is it fully screwed back on or just locked partially on ?


----------



## shah118 (Jul 9, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> If it came off readily the first time, what is different now ? Did you cross thread it when replacing it ? was it tighter when you replaced it ?
> 
> Is it fully screwed back on or just locked partially on ?


 I think the difference is that after grinding in a single basket and the fan being too low, maybe it has locked onto the shaft some how.

What do you mean sorry by if it is fully screwed back on or just partially?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has the nut / fitting fully screwed back into place OR is it sticking out ?

From your above post I think you are probably correct that being too low the fan has locked the threaded section onto the shaft/ motor.

If this is the case the spanner and tapping may be your only solution. Once it is free it will just be finger tight


----------



## shah118 (Jul 9, 2021)

In the end, I got sage to replace my machine, and learnt a few very important things!!!

1. all the youtube videos online where they reduce the dose to 20grams, thats fine if all you ever do is double basket, but the machine is designed to dose 22g (even tho comes from factory doing 24g), and if you increase shaft length that much for 20 grams, you will most likely damage the machine if you then try to use a single basket as the tamping fan will simply be too low

2. My original machine was manufactured in 2019. So the way you removed the spindle that attaches ti tamping fan is removed by unscrewing.

My latest machine is 2020, and in this variant you simply gently pull the shaft/spindle off. I guess this will fix the issue I had above where the spindle/shaft got stuck.

I will not be testing the single basket with the spindle adjusted to 20 grams for the double basket as I think it will not be possible.

The machine is designed to do 22 grams.


----------



## shah118 (Jul 9, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Has the nut / fitting fully screwed back into place OR is it sticking out ?
> 
> From your above post I think you are probably correct that being too low the fan has locked the threaded section onto the shaft/ motor.
> 
> If this is the case the spanner and tapping may be your only solution. Once it is free it will just be finger tight


 In the end, I got sage to replace my machine, and learnt a few very important things!!!

1. all the youtube videos online where they reduce the dose to 20grams, thats fine if all you ever do is double basket, but the machine is designed to dose 22g (even tho comes from factory doing 24g), and if you increase shaft length that much for 20 grams, you will most likely damage the machine if you then try to use a single basket as the tamping fan will simply be too low

2. My original machine was manufactured in 2019. So the way you removed the spindle that attaches ti tamping fan is removed by unscrewing.

My latest machine is 2020, and in this variant you simply gently pull the shaft/spindle off. I guess this will fix the issue I had above where the spindle/shaft got stuck.

I will not be testing the single basket with the spindle adjusted to 20 grams for the double basket as I think it will not be possible.

The machine is designed to do 22 grams.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Glad you got it sorted - even if it meant changing the machine.

Interested to note they have changed the method of fitting the shaft.

Could you confirm that the actual tamper blade is the same magnetic fitting and new type shaft still has a height adjustment feature for the blade?


----------



## shah118 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi there

Actual tamper blade/fan is still magnetic and attaches the same way.

There is still a height adjustment feature.

I just find it a bit surprising that in both machines I had both were set to 24 grams.... would have thought they calibrate to 22..


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

OK, thanks for the info.

Yes it is rather a lot of coffee - but I understand that is normal "down under" where it was designed!

It does vary a bit depending on the coffee roast and the grind size I find but what I obtained was a VST 15gm replacement basket and that reliably gives me about 18 - 19gm of coffee in it - with the blade set as low as I dare - which is a bit more reasonable.

If you decide to go down that route make sure you get the "ridge-less" version.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm having the same problem as OP @shah118

Simply can not find any info. I've managed to completey unscrew the tiny thread screw incase it was wedged but nothing 

Tried pliers and still no luck


----------

